# irish communities in Cape Town



## freyja (Oct 18, 2011)

HI there,
My wife and myself are considering moving to Cape Town and were wondering if there are other young families doing the same or that have moved already?
We have 2 toddlers and are keen to get out of this financial catastrophe!
Would love some feed back,
Kind Regards
Freyja


----------

